# Relocating LEDs



## IPv6Freely (Jul 19, 2021)

What's the best way to change the location of an LED? In many cases in pre-made boards it seems the LED is generally held into place by way of being soldered or socketed directly to the PCB. I assume moving the LED means using wires (solder wires to a socket holding the LED, still?) but how do you keep it in the enclosure without it falling out? Prefer answers that don't involve bezels because while those are great, I don't always want a bezel.

Even better if you can post a photo of a build you did.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 19, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> What's the best way to change the location of an LED? In many cases in pre-made boards it seems the LED is generally held into place by way of being soldered or socketed directly to the PCB. I assume moving the LED means using wires (solder wires to a socket holding the LED, still?) but how do you keep it in the enclosure without it falling out? Prefer answers that don't involve bezels because while those are great, I don't always want a bezel.
> 
> Even better if you can post a photo of a build you did.


I’m sorry to say I use bezels as they lock them in reasonably firmly. I also use sold core wire which I think helps as well. There are so many bezels out there - there are some that are quite small and subtle.

This is one from my most recent build that is a really small bezel but I think it helps keep it neater.





This is a great excuse to peruse the many many many build reports on this forum to see what other have done.


----------



## peccary (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's a photo of how I do it. Twisting the wires apparently creates some kind of field around the wiring which can help prevent it from interfering with other components. It also looks cool and helps to keep the wires in place:





I use a dab of super glue to keep the LED in the bezel. I also keep the full length of the LED leads because they hold form really well and I put the bend in the legs to get it centered in the bezel.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 19, 2021)

Before I started using bezels, I'd just drill the hole the right size so the led could smush into place and solder wires from the led legs to the board


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 19, 2021)

peccary said:


> Here's a photo of how I do it. Twisting the wires apparently creates some kind of field around the wiring which can help prevent it from interfering with other components. It also looks cool and helps to keep the wires in place:
> 
> View attachment 13828
> 
> I use a dab of super glue to keep the LED in the bezel. I also keep the full length of the LED leads because they hold form really well and I put the bend in the legs to get it centered in the bezel.


dab of superglue seems like an easy way to go. Not enough that it's permanent, but just enough to keep it from popping out.


----------



## Coda (Jul 19, 2021)

Love My Switches sells LED ‘modules’ (that’s what I call them), with long leads. You can put the module anywhere, and just run the leads to the appropriate pads…


----------



## Stickman393 (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm a fan of using a dab of hot glue.  Speaking of which, it also makes for an excellent improvised strain relief for offboard wiring.



Coda said:


> Love My Switches sells LED ‘modules’ (that’s what I call them), with long leads. You can put the module anywhere, and just run the leads to the appropriate pads…



Good point here, though: iirc LMS pre-solders a resistor in series with the LED.  If you use one of theirs, you would probably want to replace the LED current limiting resistor, if your board has one, with a jumper.


----------



## spi (Jul 19, 2021)

Not quite addressing your question, but I hope this is a helpful tip for the PCB-side of relocated LED:  The technique I've used on my latest builds is socketing the LED.  Then it's really easy to run wires from the LED to the PCB after you've already assembled the rest--before I was always struggling with getting an LED that is hard-soldered to the board to cooperate.

If you want a photo, see https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/2-builds-pendulum-and-hatchet.6962/.  The pendulum has 2 LEDs, one for on/off and one that blinks with the rate.  I socketed both of them.

Regarding securing them to the enclosure, I use bezels, so that hasn't been an issue.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 19, 2021)

I’ve seen a lot of people use epoxy or hot glue to keep the led in place


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2021)

Can't remember who, but somebody recently posted they use a scrap of perf/vero to solder the LED to, then wires from the perf/vero to the requisite pads on the PCB. 

I think it's a great idea, and I've got some crappy phenolic perf that's warped and wouldn't trust with a full build to use up.

Then a dab of cyanoacrylate (crazy glue) to hold the LED in place if a friction fit doesn't do the job — a bit of nail-polish remover will get the LED out if need be.


----------



## fig (Jul 19, 2021)

dab of go-rilly glue. I always manage to get it on a finger. THen mmmy fingerrsss stiickkkkkk to evrrrythnggggg....shhhttt


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 19, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Can't remember who, but somebody recently posted they use a scrap of perf/vero to solder the LED to, then wires from the perf/vero to the requisite pads on the PCB.



I haven't posted it but I've done this before on boards where I wasn't able to squeeze screw terminals in for LEDs. Really handy way of doing it


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 19, 2021)

My favourite way is to countersink the pilot hole from the back using the first 1/8” step on a step bit. Little bit of glue and good to go. This is for 3mm LEDs.


----------



## Barry (Jul 19, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Can't remember who, but somebody recently posted they use a scrap of perf/vero to solder the LED to, then wires from the perf/vero to the requisite pads on the PCB.
> 
> I think it's a great idea, and I've got some crappy phenolic perf that's warped and wouldn't trust with a full build to use up.
> 
> Then a dab of cyanoacrylate (crazy glue) to hold the LED in place if a friction fit doesn't do the job — a bit of nail-polish remover will get the LED out if need be.


That might have been me, but I use a bezel in conjunction


----------

